# About auto insurance and claim !?



## arsh k (Sep 24, 2017)

So here is what's happening, I just hit a wall in my apartment parking garage. My car doors have been having some dents and damages they quoted me for like $2000 however, I am super confused! I filed a claim with my insurance, all I did open claim and said I hit a wall and there are some dents on my car! Now, they are asking me to set up an inspection or take my car to the shop so they can quote them how much damage. however, some people advised me its not worth it and because it was your fault can hurt you in the long run. So I was thinking to pay out of pocket and ignore this claim, however, I am wondering if I leave this claim at this time if my rate still goes up, they have no idea of the severity of damages, all I said I hit a wall and there some dents on my car!


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Call your insurance and ask them. My insurance, once a claim is opened it cannot be unopened. Your insurance may be different if they have not yet paid the claim. 

I hit a curb and went to get an estimate. They quoted me $2400. After discussing it at length with my husband we decide to file the claim. Insurance paid $865 and the shop repaired it. That included MY $400 deductible. I was livid. I could have paid cash and avoided the claim. I'm so tired of being scammed by businesses.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

arsh k said:


> So here is what's happening, I just hit a wall in my apartment parking garage. My car doors have been having some dents and damages they quoted me for like $2000 however, I am super confused! I filed a claim with my insurance, all I did open claim and said I hit a wall and there are some dents on my car! Now, they are asking me to set up an inspection or take my car to the shop so they can quote them how much damage. however, some people advised me its not worth it and because it was your fault can hurt you in the long run. So I was thinking to pay out of pocket and ignore this claim, however, I am wondering if I leave this claim at this time if my rate still goes up, they have no idea of the severity of damages, all I said I hit a wall and there some dents on my car!


First you have to consider is How much it will cost to fix. Second is how much your deductible is. Then calculate the balance (repair cost - deductible ). Is it over a grand or a couple bucks? Consider yourself if it is worth to claim.
Ask your insurance agent if the insurance rate will go up after you claimed. ( I don't think it will go up since this is not car accident, they don't need to pay too much but your claim record will stay, next time happen, they will kick you out and you will need to find another insurance company).


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The general rule of thumb is everytime you file a claim and insurance pays out, your rates will go up. More claims mean more risk for the insurer.


----------

